# Health examination for visa 190



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi there,

I am onshore and lodged visa 190 application today. I am wondering, should i do health examination as required after lodging my visa 190, or should i await case officer to ask for it ??!!!

Second, how much it cost? is there other way to do health examination utilizing my OSHC at global allianz ??!!!!

while i was uploading my documents, i found that other three kinds of health examination are accepted
1) Form 815 health
2) Health waiver submission/supporting info
3) letter/statement hospital

BTW, i am on student visa and my health examination was done 17 months ago.


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am onshore and lodged visa 190 application today. I am wondering, should i do health examination as required after lodging my visa 190, or should i await case officer to ask for it ??!!!
> 
> ...


Follow as requested in health assessment section. Do it asap and aim for direct grant.

Approx $340, please check with Bupa also. No, you could not claim via OSHC.

You can apply for medicare.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, mate!

But i am curious to know what is the advantage of direct visa grant over waiting CO to ask me for health examination?


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> Thanks, mate!
> 
> But i am curious to know what is the advantage of direct visa grant over waiting CO to ask me for health examination?


Well. If you submit all documents including medical, PCCs, form 80, form 1221 etc, you probably would get PR in couple of weeks time as per curent trend. 

Else if CO requests documents, it will take another minimum 4-8 weeks to get back to your case again.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

OZboy123 said:


> Well. If you submit all documents including medical, PCCs, form 80, form 1221 etc, you probably would get PR in couple of weeks time as per curent trend.
> 
> Else if CO requests documents, it will take another minimum 4-8 weeks to get back to your case again.


what are form 80 and 1221??!!!!
i did not hear about it and i did not read it in the documents checklist for visa 190 !!!!


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> what are form 80 and 1221??!!!!
> i did not hear about it and i did not read it in the documents checklist for visa 190 !!!!


and under which item i should upload them ???!!!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

MimoMKF said:


> and under which item i should upload them ???!!!


Yes you are right, it is not in the checklist, but it will better to submit those form as well to better you changes for direct grants. 

According to the current tread, CO is overloaded with pending files and if they ask further document then it will take 5~8 weeks to get back to your file again.

You can upload form 80 under--> Character, Evidence of--> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment.

1221 under--> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form--> Form 1221 Additinoal personal particular form 

thanks


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

amar_klanti said:


> Yes you are right, it is not in the checklist, but it will better to submit those form as well to better you changes for direct grants.
> 
> According to the current tread, CO is overloaded with pending files and if they ask further document then it will take 5~8 weeks to get back to your file again.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your kindness!


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> Thanks so much for your kindness!


Hi,
sorry for interruption.
after my referral letter is generated i was directed to DIBP website again. i don't know how to book appointment for my health examination. could you please help?


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi,
> sorry for interruption.
> after my referral letter is generated i was directed to DIBP website again. i don't know how to book appointment for my health examination. could you please help?


Use HAP ID to book for health assessment at BUPAmvs.com.au


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks.
I got it.


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> Thanks.
> I got it.


 :welcome:


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

OZboy123 said:


> Use HAP ID to book for health assessment at BUPAmvs.com.au


Hi mate,

I'd like to know, if i granted visa 190 what i should do then??!!!!
For example, i heard i should reclaim refunding of OSHC, but i should be on health insurance policy so what i should do.

Please, advise what i should do as well in addition to health insurance.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I'd like to know, if i granted visa 190 what i should do then??!!!!
> For example, i heard i should reclaim refunding of OSHC, but i should be on health insurance policy so what i should do.
> ...


As you have already applied for 190 visa, you are eligible to apply for medicare. 

You do not need private health insurance (generally) and there is no way you can get OSHC premium refunded.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

OZboy123 said:


> As you have already applied for 190 visa, you are eligible to apply for medicare.
> 
> You do not need private health insurance (generally) and there is no way you can get OSHC premium refunded.


who pay for medicare? myself or employer or university?
how much it cost ?


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> who pay for medicare? myself or employer or university?
> how much it cost ?


Medicare is free facility for permanent residents and citizens from government. You do not have to pay anything upfront. 

Go to any medicare office in your area for benefits access.


----------

